# Here's a little warning



## Hick (Aug 17, 2005)

DEA sting/Mark Emery


----------



## Hick (Aug 17, 2005)

"click" it, it's a link to some pretty important information, unless you live in Belgium or Amsterdam..hee hee


----------



## MarPassion (Aug 17, 2005)

Yes, it's pretty bizarre everything you read there!


----------



## skunk (Aug 17, 2005)

so do people like us who ask questions in this room or tell on ourselves have a chance of being caught .?


----------



## MarPassion (Aug 18, 2005)

The site is hosted on a Dutch server and we are free to talk about information related to marijuana and growing marijuana.

So, you can't be any safer then that I think.

Look at Overgrow, they have much more members and are hosted in Canada, they should be worried, Emery was also from Canada. I have noticed more seedbanks from Canada have been shut down.

We have to wait and see how far this will go.


----------



## Hick (Aug 18, 2005)

I agree marp, we're pretty _low profile_ here, in comparison to OG, CW, CC ect. And un;ess you post significant information about a large 'op, or have recently purchased from him, I doubt  you have much to be concerned about.
  "IMHO" emery has done us all a service, by taking the heat with his hi-profile style. His desire to be a leading activist and his multi-million dollar seed business have drawn the ire of the "U.S. Government". 
Wouldn't surprise me in the least to see evidence coming out, connecting emery with the production of or ability to produce ..._seeds of mass destruction_.


----------



## MarPassion (Aug 19, 2005)

haha, cool!

the future is uncertain.


----------



## skunk (Aug 19, 2005)

ty for you reply mar. i forget questions i ask until it arrives in my email. ty


----------



## bonbuck (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for the Heads Up! .


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 20, 2006)

That's scary.  So is it a bad idea to buy seeds nowadays?


----------



## MissMolly (Mar 19, 2006)

Clicked Link ...didnt Work . Dea At Work Again


----------



## Hick (Mar 19, 2006)

It's a pretty old link miss. The basic  jist, was that the dea had set up and was intercepting all mail communications to marc emery's mailbox. He had been under investigation for several months, according to reports.
  They were reportedly replying to potential customers with a letter, asking them to further incriminate themselves.


----------



## MissMolly (Apr 7, 2006)

Emery gets busted ..under dea investigation ...yet he still advertises to sell to usa....whatta guy....why dont we just send our confessions straight to the dea and avoid the middle man


----------

